
Amazon billed me for $2,900M.00 ,and then the fun started - vector1a
http://www.honormlk.com/29billion.htm
======
stanhou
Are you a bot?
[https://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/am4fz/amazon_ca...](https://www.reddit.com/r/reddit.com/comments/am4fz/amazon_called_me_today_to_discuss_my_29billion/)

